# conectar un plc con un variador de frecuencia



## vixo318 (Jun 18, 2010)

Que referencia debería tomar para conectar un plc con un variador de frecuencia para poder modificar la velocidad del motor dentro de el plc. El plc que tengo en mis manos es un lenze tipo: esmd552latxa

servira?


----------



## royer_rc (Jun 29, 2010)

busque tu modelo y no lo encuentro, pero checa que modulos tiene, si cuenta con entradas / salidas digitales o analogicas o ambas y nos indicas ok?

para el variador de frecuencia pues lo puedes hacer de varias maneras, lo mas logico es que sea ocupando una entrada digital del plc para que sense los cambios de voltaje de tu variador y los interprete como una WORD. Con la logica del programa puedes hacer mil cosas.


----------



## carloscaruso231 (Nov 9, 2010)

hola a todos necesito ayuda en como conectar el modulo de expansion em325 del s7200 a una variador de frecuencia seweurodrive ltp, usando el plc como maestro y el variador en esclavo. ya tengo los valores escalados para enviarselos al variador pero no se como instalarlo¡¡¡ de igual forma quisiera saber si existe una tabla de relacion de  votios/frecuencia del variador si la hay como la encuentro ...¡¡¡ de verdad agradeceria su ayuda ya que esto es parte del trabajo de mi tesis¡¡¡¡¡

Tambien necesito saber si hay que configurar el variador en modo esclavo para realizar esta operacion¡¡¡ agradeceria enormemente su ayuda¡¡


----------



## ecotronico (Nov 9, 2010)

Hola a todos:

en este enlace hay ejemplos.
http://www.infoplc.net/Ejemplos/Ejemplos.htm


----------



## pandacba (Nov 11, 2010)

En terminos generales todos lo variadores traen una entrada para colocar un pote de 10k entre masa y 10V con lo cual se varia la veloicidad de acuerdos a los seteadso desde 0 a 50hz 

Para conectarlo a lo que sea se necesita que una señas pwm entrege entre 0 y 10 V o 5V(sgún el equipo)
Casi todos tienen una salida taquimetric para ver la velocidad que se puede utilizar como realimentación, todos estos son metodos muy simples, lograr mayor sofisticación depende de las caracteristicas y marca del invertere como dle PLC o sistema de control  cuando algo no coincide de equipo a equipo agregar circuiteria externa es lo más apropiado y normal en control industrial


----------



## EL GATO INGENIERO (Nov 12, 2010)

hola a todos 
primero que nada falta un dato muy importante pues no se save cual es tu aplicacion
quieres controlar torque, velocidad, tiempor de trabajo 
casi todos los variadores cuentan con esas opciones pero todo depende de la aplicacion que vaz a manejar


----------



## pandacba (Nov 13, 2010)

Don gato, más alla de las particularidades, no habla quien público el post del seteo del variador sino de como controlarlo con un PLC para variar la velocidad. Por lo que dice ya tiene motor variador y también el PLC, y de seguro que no es para la casa no? por lo que neceista interfacearlo 

Don gato solo seras eso hasta que no acredites, tus estudios


----------

